# No Rabbits Allowed 1 (now closed)



## Lissa

I know we've done this before, but I can't find the thread. Anyone want to share pictures of themselves?


----------



## bunnyslave

whoa! that subject line scared me a bit there!! heheee...

hmmm... are you sure you really wanna see my scary mug?? I'llhave to hunt down some pics of me that are decent first... for now justlook at my avatar! 

to be continued...


----------



## Lissa

YES!!


----------



## jordiwes

This would be me:


----------



## Lissa

Look at that little lamb!!!!


----------



## Lissa

This is the most recent picture of me I could find. My personal glamour shot. :embarrassed:


----------



## jordiwes

Cool pic! I really like the one of you and Jason at Christmas.


----------



## Lissa

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Cool pic! I really like the one of you and Jason at Christmas.


I don't have that one on the computer. I like that one too.


----------



## naturestee

Those goats are so cute! 

Okay, so bear with me. The only decent pics of me and James (Mr. Stee) are from are wedding a year and a half ago.


----------



## Lissa

It's nice to put faces to names.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Me and Sparky on Easter:


----------



## m.e.

*moi





*


----------



## Lissa

Pretty people! Great pics. I like this thread.


----------



## nose_twitch

How fun! I've always been so curious as to what you all looks like. Here's me.


----------



## bunnyslave

*Lissa wrote: *


> YES!!


You know what? Most of my pictures are me and the bunnies andsince you said "no rabbits allowed" i guess I can't participatehuh? *evil laugh*


:yes:


----------



## bunnyslave

*Lissa wrote: *


> Thisis the most recent picture of me I could find. My personalglamour shot.


WHOA LISSA! H-O-T MAMA!


----------



## nose_twitch

*bunnyslave wrote:*


> You know what? Most of my pictures are me and thebunnies and since you said "no rabbits allowed" i guess I can'tparticipate huh? *evil laugh*
> 
> 
> :yes:


You can't get off that easy, missy! There is such a thing as cropping in Paint!


----------



## Lissa

*bunnyslave wrote:*


> *Lissa wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> This is the mostrecent picture of me I could find. My personal glamourshot.
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA LISSA! H-O-T MAMA!
Click to expand...

:disgust:


----------



## Lissa

*nose_twitch wrote:*


> *bunnyslave wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> You knowwhat? Most of my pictures are me and the bunnies and sinceyou said "no rabbits allowed" i guess I can't participatehuh? *evil laugh*
> 
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get off that easy, missy! There is such a thing as cropping in Paint!
Click to expand...

:nonono:Must see pictures.


----------



## bunnyslave

*nose_twitch wrote:*


> You can't get off that easy, missy! There is sucha thing as cropping in Paint!


DOH DOH! *clara thinking of a way to get out of this*

but... but ... I don't know how to use those types of programs...

*covering slavetoabunny's mouth so she can't reply*


----------



## slavetoabunny

I just love everyone's pics! It is good to be able to put a face to a name. 

Bunnyslave: LIAR, LIAR, PANTS ON FIRE!!


----------



## nose_twitch

jordiwes,

It looks soooo beautiful where you live...a lot like my old home inMontana. I envy you in a way, although I don't miss all ofthe cold and snow!


----------



## bunnyslave

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Bunnyslave: LIAR, LIAR, PANTS ON FIRE!!



*clara sticks tongue out at pattie* YOU SUCK!

alrighty here are a couple pics I am decent looking in... for morerecent pics see my "picture thread" b/c it includes my bunnies too.











(feel free to gag now!) heheee


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

this is the most recent one i have :embarrassed:


----------



## Trina

I hope you all can see that. That's a recent picture I have..

(I'm alweays editing.. sorry!)

Excuse the linkage on the picture, that's from my site thing &gt;&lt;


----------



## Pipp

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> this is the most recent one i have :embarrassed:


What a gorgeous tatoo! Looks good on ya! Did you just get it?

SAS and PIPP :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp

*Trina wrote:*


> I hope you all can see that. That's a recent picture I have..
> 
> (I'm alweays editing.. sorry!)
> 
> Excuse the linkage on the picture, that's from my site thing &gt;&lt;




Hey Trina, nice to see you posting again! You were missed! 

SAS :wave:and PIPP :bunnydance:


----------



## proxima centauri

Scary picture of me.


----------



## Pipp

*:love:naturestee wrote: *


>




bunnyslave* wrote: *


>




AWWWWW!!! I can see these shots sitting on every living relative's mantle on the planet!!

:heart:inkpansy::heart:urplepansy::heart:rangepansy::heart:inkpansy::heart:

SAS :inlove:and PIPP :love: (another happy couple!)


----------



## Pipp

*proxima centauri wrote: *


> Scary picture of me.




Oooh, *Rockstar!!!!*


----------



## KatyG

Here is a photo of me(left) my friendclaire (middle) and my flatmate Mhairi (right) onmhairi's 21st birthday last weekend.


----------



## Trina

Thanks Pipp! 

OH LALA! NICE PICTURES! :colors:


----------



## Lissa

Beautiful pictures everyone!


----------



## jordiwes

*nose_twitch wrote: *


> jordiwes,
> 
> It looks soooo beautiful where you live...a lot like my old home inMontana. I envy you in a way, although I don't miss all ofthe cold and snow!


Thanks it is beautiful where I live! And the added bonus is that wehardly get any snow (1-2 days a year). HAve you ever been up here to BCCanada?


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*Pipp wrote:*


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> this isthe most recent one i have :embarrassed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous tatoo! Looks good on ya! Did you just get it?
> 
> SAS and PIPP :bunnydance:
Click to expand...



two weeks ago today


----------



## Greta

I would add one of me but... ummm.... I don't know how to post pictures:embarrassed: 
Do I need to upload them to my Photobucket account, then transfer them here?? Help please!


----------



## alfie and angel

greta - I was just going to ask the same thing - I can't find the thread that explains it. Glad you asked!


----------



## cheryl

bunnyslave wrote..(feel free to gag now!) heheee



now what are you talking about,just look at this picture you both look like a very cute couple,that is a very pretty picture








look at this picture,for some reason when i seen it i thought of meatloaf the singer:?

and the way you brought the colour of your eyes out,sooooo nice






hehe,there are so many good looking bunny people out there,great pictures everyone


----------



## bunnyslave

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> bunnyslave wrote..(feel free to gag now!) heheee
> 
> now what are you talking about,just look at this picture you both look like a very cute couple,that is a very pretty picture


aaawwww how sweet! thats one of my favorite pics of my and my bf. :love:


----------



## JimD

:rollseyes:


----------



## Aloha420wsm

Heres Shawn n I about.....6 years ago:







The day we got married... about 3 years ago:




About 2 days ago:






A decent pic of me:






And this one I have to throw in cuz its the cutest pic of us ever (also about 6 years ago):








Ok. you know what we look like now... you can make fun


----------



## AmberNBuns

*JimD wrote: *


> :rollseyes:


Come on, Jim! I'll go if you'll go.


----------



## Lissa

*Aloha420wsm wrote: *


>


This picture is phenomenal.


----------



## AmberNBuns

Here's my Husband Nick and Me on our wedding day::heart:


----------



## Lissa

AmberNBuns, has anyone ever told you that you resemble Marcia Cross? 

Very pretty.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon

every pic comes up on my comp except ambernbunsand jordiwes - they show up as X's. ill post mine in a sec -when boss isnt around


----------



## AmberNBuns

*Lissa wrote: *


> AmberNBuns, has anyone ever told you that you resemble Marcia Cross?


Thank you Lissa. Nobody has ever told me that specifically, and notbeing a TV person I had to look her up. When I saw her credits, Irecalled somebody telling me once that I look like the redhead fromdesperate housewives - must be her. I think I look more like her now, Ihave dropped 10 pounds since this picture. 

Marcia ---&gt;






&lt;---Me

I've been told I look like Shirley Manson (Back in high school when Iwore moredark makeup) But I think you are a closer matchright now.

Lissa ---&gt;



&lt;--- Shirley

I think we have some twins here...


----------



## Lissa

I've been called Shirley Manson on more than one occasion.


----------



## gentle giants

Ok, so I might as well add my pic to this, onlyin the name of unity, you understand! LOL Pardon the quality of thisone, it's a little blurry. It was going to be out Christmas pic, wedidn't wind up using it though. I am the one on the left, I'm holdingmy son Anthony, and on the right is my Dear Hubby, holding my/ourdaughter Lisa. 


Anthony had a hard day today--he had been having problems with hislittle nose, so I took him to the doc. Doc found out, he had a huge wadof stuffing out of the couch stuck up his nose! Poor little man did_not_ like having that removed! Mabye next time he won't stickstuff up there, but I doubt it....


----------



## aurora369

This pictures is about five years old, when I was in grade eleven.




And this one is of me being the obedient bunny slave, and getting in the rabbit cage to fix Wildfires blankets up...





--Dawn


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry

haha.. this is me, sooooooooo much older than the rest of you guys


----------



## Linz_1987

Aww you all look so pretty! *Jelous*

This was me 2 years ago:








And this was me on my 18th Birthday:


----------



## Bassetluv

Me on my wedding day:








hehehe...just kidding. I'll see if I have a pic to post when I get home (though I hate pics of myself!)....


----------



## AmberNBuns

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Aww you all look so pretty! *Jelous*


Linz what are you talking about (Jelous)? You are very pretty too.

In fact, when I was younger I looked a LOT like you.


----------



## alfie and angel

*aurora369 wrote: *


> This pictures is about five years old, when I was in grade eleven.




You look like winona ryder here - 

This board is full of celeb doubles!


----------



## AmberNBuns

Wow you are right. And like Cheryl, I thought of Meatloaf when I was Proxima Centauri as well.

I know we have more... But I am not a big celeb head (not great with recollectingfaces).


----------



## nose_twitch

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Me on my wedding day:


:rofl:

Hahaha, I love this thread. It seems like most of the peoplehere are women in their 20s. I would have neverthought.


----------



## Linz_1987

I think the majority of folk on this forum are ginger!


----------



## aurora369

Yeah, I get the Wynona Ryder thing at least acouple times a year. I've has people stop me on the street totell me how much I look like her. The picture of me lookingover my shoulder was edited, hence no freckles... which makesme look even more like her, cause she doesn't have any freckles.

--Dawn


----------



## Bassetluv

Guess I am one of the 'over-20' set....

Here's a pic that was taken last fall of me and my son (I'm the one onthe right...). Stephen will be 24 next April...so that means I'm atleast...um....older than a lot of you....






Oh, and Stephen isn't really a red-head (or, orange-head, as the color looks)...he was just going through a phase....


----------



## Bassetluv

*aurora369 wrote: *


> This pictures is about five years old, when I was in grade eleven.



Wow, do you _ever_ look like Winona there!! Holy cow...!


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry

LOLOLOL :rofl:


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry

tell me about it,,,I think I'm the oldest on the forum, :bigtears:haha


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry

*whoaaaaaaaaaaaa,,,I sent this at the sametime bassetluv sent hers. and was in reply to the frankenstein pic, notany member pics sheesh...just wanted to set the record straight*







*Garden Flowers Rabbitry wrote: *


> LOLOLOL :rofl:


----------



## Bassetluv

> tell me about it,,,I think I'm the oldest on the forum


The way I look at it, age is nothing but a number...

(Besides, I began counting backwards 3 years ago. By the time my son reaches 35, I'll be younger than him...hehe)


----------



## jordiwes

Bassetluv, you have a very handsome son! And tall too by the looks of it.


----------



## Bassetluv

*jordiwes wrote:*


> Bassetluv, you have a very handsome son! And tall too by thelooks of it.


Aaawww .... thankyou! I will have to tell him that.But he's not really tall; that's an opticalillusion....I'm *under-tall* at 4'11". Stephen is actually5'10". Though in my family, that IS considered tall...LOL. (ThankfullyI had married a guy who was 6'1", and that balanced out the shortiegenes on my side.)


----------



## aurora369

Yay, that means there's hope for me!! I'm"under-tall" as well, at 5ft. All of the females on mymother's side have been under 5'2" (well my mom is 5'2", and then I'mthe next tallest...). My boyfriend is 6'4", and at the momenthe seems like the one I'll be staying with forever, so at least I knowthe genes will balance out. Or I'll end up with really shortboys, and tall girls or something silly like that!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> I think the majority of folk on this forum are ginger!


Yay!! Me too, we need more in theworld.:bunnydance:


----------



## bunnyslave

another shorty here too! 

i am 5'1 1/2 (gotta give myself the .5 inch to feel closer to 5'2, k?heheee), but my brother (24 years old) is 5'11 and my other brother (14years old) is 5'5. I have a feeling my youngest brother willbe much taller though... still hasn't hit that growth spurt yet but healready taller than me!! Its hard being the "mean oldersister" if your younger brothers are taller than you!!

I guess I know where all the tall genes went huh?? 


but my bf loves that i am a shorty! i think it makes his 5'8 seem even taller compared to me! heheee


----------



## Aloha420wsm

oh man. y'all dont wanna meet me... I'll eat you. 

6'0" :bunnydance:


----------



## Greta

ummm, I'm 5'10", and at 13 I'm taller than a lot of people my age, and it's kinda wierd!
I'm still trying to post a pic, I'm having trouble resizing it :?


----------



## Aloha420wsm

*Greta wrote:*


> ummm, I'm 5'10", and at 13 I'm taller than a lot of peoplemy age, and it's kinda wierd!
> I'm still trying to post a pic, I'm having trouble resizing it :?




woot! another giant! I was taller than everyone too. The plus side is everyone thinks your older


----------



## Greta

Yeah, It _ is [/i ]pretty cool! everyone who doesn't know me thinks I'm like 16...

_


----------



## Linz_1987

*Aloha420wsm wrote:*


> *Greta wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ummm, I'm5'10", and at 13 I'm taller than a lot of people my age, and it's kindawierd!
> I'm still trying to post a pic, I'm having trouble resizing it :?
Click to expand...



Is that because your too tall to fit in the picture


----------



## dreamgal042

sorry, i love this picture of me  i just got my haircut this past winter break with my aunt.




and it hasnt looked like that since


----------



## ruka

My senior portrait taken a year and a half ago. (I NEVER wear make up so this was an odd experience)






And this is the most recent picture of theeverday, non-make up wearing Michelle. (I miss my long hair oh so badly!)


----------



## Dutches_Rock

This is me and Cookie (RIP). I'm so glad I have this picture to remember!
This was taken about a month ago I'd say, and yes, my hair is natural


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*bunnyslave wrote: *


> another shorty here too!
> 
> i am 5'1 1/2 (gotta give myself the .5 inch to feel closer to 5'2, k?heheee), but my brother (24 years old) is 5'11 and my other brother (14years old) is 5'5. I have a feeling my youngest brother willbe much taller though... still hasn't hit that growth spurt yet but healready taller than me!! Its hard being the "mean oldersister" if your younger brothers are taller than you!!
> 
> I guess I know where all the tall genes went huh??
> 
> 
> but my bf loves that i am a shorty! i think it makes his 5'8 seem even taller compared to me! heheee




I'm 5' 3''.. and my bestfriend is 4' 11''! i love standing next toher... until someone like my little sister who is 12 and 5' 5'' comesalong!!


----------



## proxima centauri

A slightly less scary picture of me.

I had short hair back then.

My wife and I during a cruise in the Caribbean


----------



## juicyjuicee

Your so pretty ruka!!


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Me and Alyssa


----------



## DaisyNBuster

and me and Ryan

Vickie


----------



## m.e.

Vickie :hug:

It's great to see you back! :bunnydance: Beautiful pictures


----------



## Pipp

Oh wow, just saw this! (You Brits post in the middle of the night!) 

We are SO glad to see your smiling font!! :sunshine:

And with a real face to attach to it! (Talk about youthful good looks!!)

You have a lovely family! :love:



Don't be such a stranger!! Post about the buns! (Of course not here, no rabbits allowed).  

SAS :wave:and PIPP :bunnydance:


----------



## Lissa

Nice to see you back online DaisyNBuster.


----------



## naturestee

Howdy, stranger!:wave:

Alyssa's such a cutie. How do you manage?


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Aww thanks for all your replies - I wasnt expecting that :wink:.

Naturestee. I'm lucky Alyssa, Caitlyn and Keira are all such good girls . I know people who have just the one thats more of a handful than my three .

Vickie


----------



## rabbitgirl

hiya hiya hiya! Welcome back Vickie! :colors::colors::colors:

Rose


----------



## bunnydude

Hey, glad to see you back again!
:elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::elephant:


----------



## Greta

Yeessss!!! I have now learned to post pictures!!!:yes:
soo, here I am...


----------



## coolbunnybun

lol guys and girls. all pics of girls no men yet WOW. half of our members are woman LOL..... you all look lovely. funny pics also.... :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::elephant::elephant::elephant:


----------



## proxima centauri

ahem.


----------



## perrywinkle

I'm pretty new here, but here's a picture of my son and myself


----------



## perrywinkle

and here's another of Annabell and myself at one of our agility trials


----------



## Lissa

Great pics perrywinkle!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Here is a pic of me and my family







I'm at the back left, my brother is next to me, my sister is opposite me and her bf is next to her.


----------



## HollynRabbits

I dont like my pics so heres one of me my friend took in my room...










(Personal information removed by a moderator)


----------



## m.e.

Great pics, everyone 

Just a reminder for our younger members: please make sure that your parents are okay with you posting your photographs on the internet


----------



## ruka

*juicyjuicee wrote: *


> Your so pretty ruka!!


 Thanks! *blushes*


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Ok here are some pics of me. My hair is alot longer now. It is almost in the middle of my back and it is dark dirty blonde. I used to dye my hair blonde as you can see in our wedding pic. I was letting it grow then.

This picture was taken on Aug 04.







This was on Sept 03




[/url]

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/Isaacshavenclub/AngelAtTappanLake1.jpg[/IMG[/url]]

Our wedding day April 27th 2002





This is a bad picture of me. I was over weight just after we got married june of 04. I cut my hair again.


----------



## JimD

:baghead.







....have I mentioned that I love my bunnies?!?!

~Jim


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*coolbunnybun wrote: *


> half of our members are woman LOL.....


The other half are men....:wiggle Did I say I love my bunny too? :embarrassed:

Rainbows!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *coolbunnybun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> half of our members are woman LOL.....
> 
> 
> 
> The other half are men....:wiggle
Click to expand...

 LOL


----------



## Nessa1487

That's the newest picture of me, and not the best.





and that's my husband and myself.


----------



## nose_twitch

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *coolbunnybun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> half of our members are woman LOL.....
> 
> 
> 
> The other half are men....:wiggle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Lissa

SPM, I can't see your pictures. :?


----------



## Linz_1987

I cant either


----------



## JimD

rivateeyes

***...getting prepared for the annual screening of "Night of the Lepus"***


----------



## Lissa

Hahaha! Cute, Jim!

I think you need this bunny nose sucker to match


----------



## ilovetegocalderon

me


----------



## Boricua_bunny

ilovetegocalderon, I can't see your picture.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon

oh shoot, ok lemme work on it


----------



## ilovetegocalderon

Ok - i hope this works

(This is me)


----------



## Lissa

Wow. You're very pretty.


----------



## iamawesum69420

A couple pics of me...


This is me after I've stuffed my face full of Chinese food.







Me and my boyfriend on New Year's.






And here's a pic of me being goofy at a wedding.


----------



## Lissa

Cute!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*runs in and posts picture of oldest lookingmember on the forum and runs back out again*







Raspberry, Mr. Raspberry and SLG at the Bunny Boathouse Party last July-


----------



## Lissa

What a BEAUTIFUL picture Raspberry!


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> *runs in and posts picture of oldest lookingmember on the forum and runs back out again*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry, Mr. Raspberry and SLG at the Bunny Boathouse Party last July-


 Hi Raz!!! You too, Mark and SLG, and let's not forget Sebs!!...........that picture brings back such good memories. 

***especially the one about our "klan" meeting down the road***

~Jim


----------



## Crisi1987

Ooooh pictures... heres some of me and my boyfriend and... um me, really bad pictures but...



Edit: i cant get my pictures to work on here so ill just give a link to one of them and hopefully that'll take you to my photbucket album




http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c171/crisi1987/Picture018.jpg


----------



## ilovetegocalderon

*Crisi1987 wrote: *


> Ooooh pictures... heres some of me and my boyfriend and... um me, really bad pictures but...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: i cant get my pictures to work on here so ill just give a link to one of them and hopefully that'll take you to my photbucket album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c171/crisi1987/Picture018.jpg


You're so pretty!


----------



## Crisi1987

I am? aww thank you!



i just wish i could figure out how to get my pictures on here and make them look better




heres a REALLY bad picture of me, im just trying to get the hang of putting pictures on here or links...

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c171/crisi1987/35.jpg


or...

http://i2.tinypic.com/orqmud.jpg


----------



## ilovetegocalderon

*Crisi1987 wrote:*

http://i2.tinypic.com/orqmud.jpg






Where was that one taken? It looks like a gorgeous place?


----------



## Crisi1987

it was taken at hotel in hawaii on maui, the hotel was called the Whaler. it was so much fun being there. that was the day we were leaving, i think i look pretty sad in the picture


----------



## Nessa1487

Sitting in my nice toasty apartment! ( well, it was toasty. now it's cold.:?)


----------



## LessThanAnNa

A photo of me..






I've always looked way younger than I was. I think I accidentally drank from the wrong stream and stopped aging a while ago. Oh well. (I'll be 23 this September)

~*AnNa*~:stikpoke


----------



## bunny_kid

Here is a photo of me, i'm on the right with my 10 year old sister. i'll be 14 in may and she will be 11 ten days after my birthday! Its not a very good one, but its the best i've got!!


----------



## Linz_1987

LessThanAnNa:


You are joking! :shock:How old are you in that picture then??? You look so young! No offence atall...


----------



## bunny_kid

me? that picture was only about a month ago! i was 13!:bunnydance:


----------



## Linz_1987

Oh sorry, Not you bunny_kid, I meant LessThanAnNa.

Your pictures doesnt seem to be showing up Bunny_kid on my computer? :?


----------



## bunny_kid

oops, sorry!:imstupid


----------



## Cinnabun

lets see if i memeber how to post pictures... LOL

*Uno*





*Dose
*





*Tres*





_all the spanish i know... LOL_

*me n Cinnamen
*





*one of my sr pics*


----------



## chrissy112

Cinnabun, your senior pic is so pretty! 

Here are some of my pictures-
My boyfriend and me in his hometown: :hug2






Me after attending someone's wedding:





My brother and me in the sunny Bahamas!!:bunnydance:


----------



## bbgrl20

What a fun thread!! 

Here is a picture of me and my two dogs Haddie and Spike, and one just of me


----------



## Cinnabun

awww.. my old neighbor had a Mini Sch. also.. but she was liek black and grey.. 
her name was Taylor. i loved that dog. it takes her awhile to trustsomeone. and just before they moved, she gave me kisses.. they ended upputting her to sleep before they moved, because they had two littlekids and the oldest (3) kept on picking on her. and she finally snappedbig time and got him really good.. so they put her to sleep. i guessshe was also having hip and back problems also.. even when the ownerswere home she'd follow me around the house. she actually changed mymind on the mini sch. even though they do bark A LOT.. they are fundoggies.. i like them..

btw.. y'all are really pretty


----------



## bbgrl20

haddie, my min sch. , is the sweetest girl! Shesnot a big licker but she love to cuddle and just stare at you, its thefunniest thing. And she's not much of a barker, but I haveheard that! I just love my stinky girl! Its so sad though that Taylorhad to be put to sleep. I would highly recommend min sch. to anyonethough


----------



## Cinnabun

they are pretty funny.. Taylor LOVED to chew onSticks.. i remember one night i was babysitting. and i was sitting onthe couch while the oldest was layig on the floor watching a movie, adnthe youngest was sleeping. (9 months) and Taylor jumped up on my lapand fell asleep.. i was gonna take Taylor in but she didnt want anyoneeles to have her. my mom and I figure because she wants her ashes withher. since her husband and her had their own dog.. he had this Samoyed,and she had Taylor. his dog was put to sleep because she was gettingway to old. she could barely get up. 

i am actually thinking about getting one also.. one that looked liek taylor.. 

my moms parents had one, but he was the meaniest dog.. he HATED kids.he'd always snap at the grandkids. and the grandparnets didnt doanything about it.


----------



## mskoala

Tim and Me on my birthday in Dec.










me same night



I'm a few pounds heavier now... but that's mainly baby weight.


----------



## Lissa

mskoala, great pictures! With both your good looks, you're going to have one beautiful baby!! :wink:


----------



## mskoala

thanks! as will you!


----------



## Metal_maiden

Hi all, this is a picture of my fiance, Casey and myself.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

wow... great pics everybody! 

although it does seem like no guys want to post picturesonder:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> although it does seem like no guys want to post pictures


I think everybody will know me....







Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> althoughit does seem like no guys want to post pictures
> 
> 
> 
> I think everybody will know me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows! :wiggle
Click to expand...

pictures of themselves:disgust:...lol


----------



## cheryl

pet bunny.....how did you squeeze into that little bunny costume hehehehehehehe,

now your pretending to be pebbles:roflmao:


----------



## nose_twitch

How in the world did you get that shot????? Her tongue is in her nose!!!! LMAO!!


----------



## FatRabbit

Hey there 
Some photos of me &amp; Jameson, Cadbury's daddy!
We also fall into the popular around-20 age and I am also very short,which was being discussed a few pages back! I'm 5'1 and Jameson's 6'3! 
That's why heels were invented :kiss1










In September, Skantaleanes NY for my 20th birthday!


----------



## Pipp

*FatRabbit wrote: *


> Hey there
> Some photos of me &amp; Jameson, Cadbury's daddy!
> We also fall into the popular around-20 age and I am also very short,which was being discussed a few pages back! I'm 5'1 and Jameson's 6'3!
> That's why heels were invented :kiss1


Awww, you guys look totally meant for each other!! (Youremind me of Eddie Van Halen and Valerie Bertinelli). 

sas pipp :bunnydance:and the gang :brownbunny:toastingbuns:bunny24


----------



## ellenlouise

Hey I am only new on here but thorght I would post a pic so you can see me. Here I am.


----------



## Lissa

Here's the latest picture of me and my expanding belly!


----------



## jordiwes

Lissa you look great!


----------



## Nessa1487

You look beautiful Lissa.  My belly is almostthe same size..Maybe a bit bigger. (I'm really small, no where for thisbaby to go but out!! lol)


----------



## Lissa

Thanks! Can you believe I'm only 11 weeks?! :shock:


----------



## mskoala

I was wondeirng if you were going to be showingyet! I figured you would b/c you were so tiny to beginwith.  You look beautiful!

I heard that you heard the heartbeat! How exciting!


----------



## Lissa

Hearing the heartbeat was AMAZING!


----------



## FatRabbit

Do you know what you're expecting, Lissa? Boy, girl, another rabbit?


----------



## Lissa

[email protected] a rabbit. I won't find out for another 10 weeks what I'm having.


----------



## NZminilops

My hubs Mat and I drunk as skunks (so was theguy holding the camera) and one silly posed one of me. We will both be24 at the end of this year.


----------



## Jenni

Here's me


----------



## MyBoyHarper

:bump







Das me!


----------



## emilybrooke




----------



## bunnyandme

[align=center]Hey Everyone.
Here's a picture of my boyfriend and I in Nov of 2004





Here's us just a few months ago!




*WE'RE ENGAGED! *
To be married June 16 2007!
[/align]


----------



## Linz_1987

Aww Congratz! You look really sweet together


----------



## mskoala

a new one of us from last weekend


----------



## Lissa

There's that good-looking couple! How are you feeling these days?


----------



## mskoala

tired. very tired. and myhands are still hurting, but other than that ok. this littleguy is a boxing champion, my stomach jiggles like jello some nightswhen he's active!


----------



## Lissa

Aww! Mine is moving around quite a bittoo. I can feel him really good after I finish riding my bikeor exercising.


----------



## jordiwes

Bump!

For new members .


----------



## Jess_sully

I'm a picture-aholic, so this is a great thread for moi! Well... that'sme, and my boyfriend Aaron. He's always with me, so I thought I'dinclude him, too. A fellow bunny lover!


----------



## allison

Here's me
















I think I look a little creepy in these pics but they are the best ones.


----------



## missyscove

Well, I had a really hard time finding a picture of just me on my computer, so...



This is me at my confirmation in June of this year. (I'mholding up the prayer card the bishop gave us with his picture on it,because I thought it was hilarious.) And for anyone who iscurious, my confirmation name is Jerome, because he's a really coolsaint.


----------



## pinksalamander

Me being a country girl in the back garden with bunnies, kitties and my favourite hat!


----------



## aeposten

Might as well join in the fun.

This one is me.





And this is the boyfriend.





*sigh* we always look about 12 years old in pictures hehe.

-Amy


----------



## binkies

Not the best of me AT ALL, but since everyone else is being brave.....


----------



## allison

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Me being a country girl in the back garden with bunnies, kitties and my favourite hat!


You look just like Drew Barrymore. (I don't think I spelled that right. Oh well, you know who I'm talking about.)


----------



## Haley

Wow...I missed this thread before. I love looking at all your pics! 

Anyway..here's me (very close up!):


----------



## Bramble Briar86

Here'sme in my Pioneer hat that I love!

-Ellie


----------



## NZminilops

Allison, my boyfriend was walking past when Iwas looking at this and he said you are gorgeous, hehe, I better notlet him look too long as he seemed smitten with you :inlove:


----------



## JimD

muhhahahaha.....



***yep..that's really me!!...got better shots somewhere***


----------



## JadeIcing

Not many pics of me. Now that may change this weekend. I so need to lose weight.

Sorry have to put this one.


----------

